# T450s oder T440s oder doch was anderes?



## dan954 (27. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Notebook. Ich hatte bis vor kurzem ein X240 das mir allerdings nicht so gut gefallen hat, Kritikpunkte waren das Touchpad, der fast immer laufende Lüfter und das mir doch zu kleine Display.

Meine Anforderungen sind:

Display 13-15" (IPS) mit mind. 1920x1080
vernünftiges Touchpad am liebsten mit dedizierten Tasten
akzeptable Akkulaufzeit
leiser Lüfter, sollte bei leichter Last eigentlich komplett ausbleiben
ich würde gerne ab und zu 2 Monitore per Daisy Chaining anschließen (2560x1440@60Hz & 1920x1080@60Hz)
Ich hatte da eventuell an das T450s oder vielleicht sogar ein MBpro gedacht.
Ich habe gelesen das man beim T440s das Touchpad gegen das vom T450s tauschen kann, weiß jemand ob das stimmt? Wäre dann eigentlich eine günstigere Alternative, denn sonst sind beide fast identisch, oder?
Habt ihr vielleicht noch irgendwelche alternativen Vorschläge?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinen Fragen weiterhelfen.

Gruß


----------



## DP455 (27. März 2015)

Mal ganz unabhängig vom Modell, einen Thinkpad-Lüfter drosselt man mit TPFanControl by troubadix . Kanntest du dieses überaus nützliche Tool nicht?


----------



## Superwip (27. März 2015)

-Thinkpad
-Touchpad

-.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na ja vielleicht solltest du dich noch z.B. bei Fujitsu umsehen...


----------



## dan954 (28. März 2015)

DP455 schrieb:


> Mal ganz unabhängig vom Modell, einen Thinkpad-Lüfter drosselt man mit TPFanControl by troubadix . Kanntest du dieses überaus nützliche Tool nicht?


Doch das kannte ich bereits, trotz allem ist bei mir der Lüfter recht häufig angesprungen. 


Superwip schrieb:


> -Thinkpad
> -Touchpad
> 
> -.-
> ...


Meinst du ich sollte lieber den Trackpoint nutzen? Habe es probiert, komme aber mit einem Touchpad einfach besser klar.

Ich denke ich werde einfach mal ein T450s bestellen und testen, ab dem 01.04. ziehen die Preise wegen des Dollarkurses nämlich heftig an.


----------



## DP455 (28. März 2015)

Das L450 wäre noch eine günstigere Alternative, wenn auch von der Verarbeitung nicht auf T- oder W-Niveau, aber immer noch besser als die der Edge-Modelle. Was den Trackpoint angeht, ich persönlich nutze den nur zum Scrollen.
Was einen eventuell möglichen Austausch des Touchpads angeht, meinst du nicht, dass durch diesen Eingriff die (Hersteller)garantie flöten geht?


----------



## dan954 (28. März 2015)

Habe über das L450 nicht so viel gutes gelesen vor allem bezüglich des Displays, ist für den Preis natürlich trotzdem gut aber ich leg lieber was drauf und hab dann endlich was gescheites.
Das mit dem Touchpad hab ich mir auch gedacht, deswegen wird es jetzt wahrscheinlich ein T450s. Meint ihr 30€ Aufpreis der 850 Evo bezüglich der Mx100 lohnen sich oder ist das rausgeschmissenes Geld?


----------



## DP455 (28. März 2015)

Sorry, das mit den 220 nits hatte ich überlesen und bin daher davon ausgegangen, dass im L450 & T450s dieselben Displays verbaut sind...


----------



## 442 (28. März 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Meint ihr 30€ Aufpreis der 850 Evo bezüglich der Mx100 lohnen sich oder ist das rausgeschmissenes Geld?



Da Samsung SSDs neuerdings immer mal über Firmwareprobleme klagen würde ich die MX100 empfehlen. Hab die selber im PC und bin zufrieden.


----------



## dan954 (28. März 2015)

Okay, habe mit den Crucials auch immer sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Habe gerade gesehen, dass man das XPS13 mit Studentenrabatt im Moment für nur 900€ bekommen würde, jetzt kann ich mich wieder nicht entscheiden.


----------



## DP455 (28. März 2015)

Dafür hast du selbst beim günstigsten T450s 3 Jahre VOS, zumindest bei den Campuspoint-Angeboten. 'Ist dann aber immer noch 200€ teurer. Auswürfeln ? Die MX100 512GB habe ich in meinem Haupt-PC auch verbaut. 'Bis jetzt überhaupt kein Grund zur Beschwerde. Bevor ich sie in den Himmel lobe, soll sie aber erstmal 3 Jahre ihren Dienst verrichten...


----------



## dan954 (28. März 2015)

Stimmt daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht, mit 3 Jahren Garantie würde das XPS13 dann 1108€ kosten. 
Ich denke dann wird es das hier Lenovo Campus ThinkPad® T450s 20BWS03E00 mit 256GB SSD - CampusPoint - Notebooks für Studenten, Schüler, Lehrkräfte und natürlich alle Anderen


----------



## MrWan (29. März 2015)

Vom gewöhnungsbedürftigen Touchpad abgesehen bekommst du momentan beim T440s für denselben Preis allerdings mehr: 256GB SSD, dedizierte Grafik (Nvidia GT730M), NFC und garantiertes AUO-Panel. 
Wobei das neue LG-Panel im T450s wohl mehr oder weniger ebenbürtig sein soll.


----------



## dan954 (30. März 2015)

Da hast du natürlich vollkommen Recht aber das Touchpad ist mir enorm wichtig und die dedizierte Graka brauch ich nicht, weil es dann unter anderem auch keinen Dockingport mehr gibt. 256gb SSD habe ich bei meinem Modell auch. Ist natürlich trotzdem teuer ab ich hoffe ich bin damit zufrieden.


----------



## MrWan (31. März 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> [...] aber das Touchpad ist mir enorm wichtig [...]


Absolut nachvollziehbar. Ich wollte nur zur Sicherheit auf die aktuelle Preissituation beim T440s aufmerksam machen, falls es dir entgangen wäre.


----------

